# lavender violet fo



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

vicki
are you still using this? i got hooked and now denise isn't carrying it. does anyone know where to find it? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jodi,
funny you should mention this...Denise just put out feelers on the list about it. I told her that I'd take at least 2#. Is there anyone else on here who uses/used it who would like some and isn't on the other list for the co-op? The price is $16/lb.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

yes. I use it and am about out. What other list should I be one?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Be careful with it, remember when I first tested it for Lil it siezed and then an oil slick...it was reformulated and the new one is fine now. You have to put it in early before trace and really get it mixed into the soap before trace (I have this same warning on my Cranberry Marmalade) I still have about 9 pounds left, when I get down further I am going to have it duped.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The list that Lillian ran is still going, but with a different person in charge. It's on yahoogroups, called FragranceDirect. I use the Lavender & Violets with no issues, though I do put it in with my oils. Cranberry Marmalade, otoh, accelerated on me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So that is the third person she gave all her info to, sure hope nobody bought them exclusively  Thankfully she was pretty vocal the 27 times she was quitting and we have a good list of where and what she bought.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with it either. I sell a lot of lotion with that fragrance.

Thanks for the info. I think I used to belong to that group but will sign up again.

I searchecd for FragranceDirect on Yahoo groups and turned up no results.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

she has a web site... full moon herbs... if you google that you can find her.. She sells the honey occ fragrance also... 
Barb


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Any idea on where her bay rum or 3X peppermint came from?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Her web site ( I think) tells you where its from... Not the bay rum.. they don't give out info for fragrance oils and suppliers..
Barb


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

MRFBarbara said:


> she has a web site... full moon herbs... if you google that you can find her.. She sells the honey occ fragrance also...
> Barb


Thanks. She contacted me. I appreciate the info.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I do not see source for either EO or FO. I do not even see the 3X peppermint on her site. I thought that is where I purchased the 3X from.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Some of the prebuy oils are never listed on her website since they are all purchased before she orders. Lavender and Violets isn't on her website but she is doing a prebuy so I can stock up.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I bought 1lb of this 6 months ago. If anyone opens the bottle anywhere in the house my chest starts hurting and I have a hard time breathing within a few seconds and have to get away from it! I have never reacted this way to anything before. I do believe I may be allergic to it. If you are interested in getting a good deal I could sell you my two 8oz bottles for a great price. If anyone wants to make me an offer I would be happy to be rid of them. I did get them from Denise so this is the same scent.

PM me if interested please.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I just ordered 5# so I should be good for awhile. It is such a soft scent I can barely smell it at all even with the bottle under my nose.
Sorry you react to it.


----------

